# I just have to share this...



## KimBronnum (Oct 30, 2016)

I´m not sure how I feel about this but I know that i need to share this with you guys. 

This afternoon we had a break in at our house while we were away to a birthday party. In every room things were tossed and turned. 
My wife and I were devastated and my 13 year old - the one who still lives at home - lost his brand new Macbook pro, his PS4, his entire collection of games for the PS4 as well as his iPhone 6. He was angry and afraid. Now he never wants to be home alone again... So this is a pretty shi**y situation. 
I´m really angry and feel like building Ford Knox around our town house irate1: 

When dealing with this situation I just can´t help smiling because the f.ing burglar-morons left through the kitchen and my workshop. On this route they passed 30 Japanese knives - 3 Katos, 9 Shigs, 5 Toyamas etc. - as well as 15 Jnats. AND THEY DIDN´T TAKE ANY OF THEM!!! 
They only took a Yoshikane utility knife that I liked a lot...But none of the other!!! I am so happy about this :lol2: 

I just wanted to share these mixed emotions with you lot. I think you may be the only people who see the true depth of the irony. And you are probably also the only bunch "around me" who can share the meaning of not loosing your collection of knives and stones to some looser who would probably sell everything to some...civilian at a bar for 100 $.
I´m super angry and super happy at the same time. Wierd feeling :eyebrow:

That´s all /Kim


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 30, 2016)

Wow this really blows, but glad that nobody near and dear was harmed (if the thieves got hurt it'd serve them right). Thank goodness the knives are okay clearly these idiots only went for the usual things like electronics


----------



## Marek07 (Oct 30, 2016)

Sorry to hear about the break in Kim. Great that you only lost one knife but your son lost a lot of electronics and his sense of safety. Sure all the items can be replaced but his psyche has been disturbed - not nice. Every time I've been burgled, insurance covered most of the physical loss. What I couldn't get away from was the feeling of being violated - my home, my space, I didn't invite you ***holes! Grrr!


----------



## spoiledbroth (Oct 30, 2016)

wow thank goodness they did not take your knives! 


I am sorry to hear about your son, I hope that he will feel safe at home sooner rather than later! 

Best of luck with insurance Mr. Kim...


----------



## WillC (Nov 2, 2016)

Oh man sorry to hear this, don't let the thieving b&$&£ds grind you down.... Sharpen your knives and think of the insurance..... Maybe install some camera's or something for some piece of mind


----------



## dwalker (Nov 2, 2016)

Cameras are pretty cheap now days. Doesn't always help catching burglars bet can serve as a pretty good deterrence if they are visible to the would be a holes. My truck got cleaned out about a year ago and it is the worst feeling. I hate most what it did to me making me paranoid double checking locks all the time. I wish I could have caught them doing it........


----------



## KimBronnum (Nov 2, 2016)

Thank you all for your supporting comments  My biggest issue with the situation at this time is how it affected my 13 year old son. The dent it put in his sense of security at home really makes me want to buy all kinds of stuff  At this point I can tell that installing cameras and sound alarms would make a difference for him so I guess that is what we are going to do. 

As to what would happen if I caught them in the act again... hmm, I´m thinking that there is good power behind a Toyama sakimaru Takobeki at full swing. I guess these kinds of thoughts will disappear eventually, but at the time being I´m not a happy camper at all. 
Thanks again for your comments. It feels great to let out some steam in a situation like this  
- KIm


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 2, 2016)

i think i would prefer all my stuff got taken and not my kids...some solace.

how did they get in?


----------



## alterwisser (Nov 2, 2016)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i think i would prefer all my stuff got taken and not my kids...some solace.
> 
> how did they get in?



Absolutely agree.

Knives can be replaced (well, most of them!)


----------



## KimBronnum (Nov 2, 2016)

Oh ofcourse I agree about priorities. Things are replaceable - I guess I was initially just looking for something positive to focus on. 

They went through a shrubbery (I guess it is called?) into our small garden and went through two windows in the livingroom. They completely demolished to window frames with a crowbar and a screwdriver. The window frames were handled with so much force that everything in the locking mechanism was ripped apart. The ridge under the window - made of stone - was even broken. I had installed a kind of security hinge with should make it impossible to open the windows when closed, but they were also taken apart by force. This way the windows could open just enough to come inside. They went out through my workshop. Unfortunately I had the key lying on the table beside the door.


----------



## Drosophil (Nov 2, 2016)

If it was set up properly, the Mac can be traced. At least the police have a chance of catching the ******** so they don't do it to someone else.


----------



## Matus (Nov 2, 2016)

I am rally sorry to hear that. In particular this must have been hard on your son - at that age this must feel truly awful and hard to accept - such a breach of privacy and the safe feeling that your home gives you.

Tracing the Mac is a good idea (though I have not hear off that before).

Try not to turn your knife into a Knox fort, even though some security layers/detergents may be in place. Becoming paranoid and unable to feel safe at home would be the biggest damage the thieves could inflict on you.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 2, 2016)

KimBronnum said:


> Oh ofcourse I agree about priorities. Things are replaceable - I guess I was initially just looking for something positive to focus on.
> 
> They went through a shrubbery (I guess it is called?) into our small garden and went through two windows in the livingroom. They completely demolished to window frames with a crowbar and a screwdriver. The window frames were handled with so much force that everything in the locking mechanism was ripped apart. The ridge under the window - made of stone - was even broken. I had installed a kind of security hinge with should make it impossible to open the windows when closed, but they were also taken apart by force. This way the windows could open just enough to come inside. They went out through my workshop. Unfortunately I had the key lying on the table beside the door.



oh no. nothing you can really do. in the USA the cops call that a smash and grab or something. they targeted the easy stuff. easy to take, easy to carry, easy to pawn.

sorry about your luck. i got a house alarm, but i dont really have anything super valuable. well, my peace of mind has value. i hope your family can put this behind you quickly. you gonna go full reinforcement?


----------



## preizzo (Nov 2, 2016)

Sorry to hear that, hope your son will recover soon and happy for your untouched collection &#128513;.
Btw i feel the same each time I go outside the country for a trip,that why I try always to have friends living in the house few days a week when we are not there &#128522;


----------



## DanHumphrey (Nov 10, 2016)

Oof, I'm sorry to hear that! It's certainly easier to pawn a Mac or a PS4 than a Shig (or especially a stone). Or sell on Craigslist.

Recover soon, especially emotionally.


----------



## jessf (Nov 10, 2016)

If your shop floor is as dirty as mine you'd see foot prints and tread patterns. Terrible situation.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 10, 2016)

Sad news Kim. Glad that the family (and knives) were spared though.
Is Denmark falling to the same plague that has besieged other European countries?


----------



## jessf (Nov 11, 2016)

Im going there next month. What plague is this?


----------



## KimBronnum (Nov 11, 2016)

@jessf - nothing contatous :doublethumbsup: But we have problems with what seems like gangs from certain countries within the EU-union orchestrating vast numbers of break-ins. What we had stolen is very common. The police said that they in average spend two minutes inside the house searching the things that are easiest to sell in a bar etc. In two minutes no security or police cars is going to be anywhere near unless they are really unlucky. 
Luckily my family is OK again. I am, however, going to buy a cheap alarm for the windows and doors as well as some light that switches on automatically for the (really small) garden. I guess you can´t prevent a break in, but making sure it will be noisy if they come again makes me feel good.


----------



## Vangelis (Nov 11, 2016)

Giiii Kim, I didnt know you have had break in  I am really sorry to hear that. Several years ago I was victime of a break in as well and it was a bitter feeling. Not so much because of the goods stolen but more about the feeling of loosing my home "safety". 

Lets talk about it tonight


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 12, 2016)

A majority of property crimes here are related to crystal meth. They get jacked up on the drug & go for it. Does the EU have a meth problem like the USA.


----------



## KimBronnum (Nov 12, 2016)

I don´t think so (reg. Meth related problems). My impression is that Heroin is the biggest problem here. I actually don´t know what meth amf. would be called in a European context? I think the drug addicts tend to steal mostly from shops and work in the sex industry. They don´t usually act too crazily as I´ve read about people on meth.


----------

